# Building kdemultimedia4.5.5



## FestusHagen (May 2, 2011)

Hi all,

FreeBSD 8.2-R, KDE4.5.5, KDevelop4.1.0

Trying to import/build kdemultimedia4.5.5 within KDevelop4 and getting the following error:
	
	



```
In file included from /usr/home/festus/projects/kdemultimedia-4.5.5/libkcddb/cdinfodialog.cpp:23:
/usr/home/festus/projects/kdemultimedia-4.5.5/libkcddb/cdinfoencodingwidget.h:27: error: 'Ui' has not been declared
```

cdinfoencodingwidget.h includes ui_cdinfoencodingwidget.h that has two lines:
	
	



```
#include <kdialog.h>
#include <klocale.h>
```

I also get a similar error when trying to import/build kdebase4.5.5, though in this case the file ui_konqprofiledlg_base.h is missing:
	
	



```
/usr/home/festus/projects/kdebase-4.5.5/apps/konqueror/src/konqprofiledlg.cpp:23:36: error: ui_konqprofiledlg_base.h: No such file or directory
/usr/home/festus/projects/kdebase-4.5.5/apps/konqueror/src/konqprofiledlg.cpp:83: error: 'Ui' has not been declared
```

Pointers to what I am missing/doing wrong would be much appreciated.

Thanks

-Enjoy
fh  : )_~


----------

